# Looking for info from the "experts"



## The Whale (Jan 12, 2001)

Hello all. I came here knowing how serious you people are about fly fishing and the equipment thereof and I have a question or two for you.

I came across what I THINK was a deal too good to pass up from a friend. I have acquired a fly rod and reel. Seems to be about 98% condition, the only reason I don't say 100% is that it does show a minimal amount of use. Very minor, light scratches on a few spots on the reel and along the ferrule of the rod. This outfit appears to be VERY old from the looks of it.

The rod is a Heddon, "Lifetime Pal", brown in color. 8' 3" with stainless steel wire wraps on the eyes. The eyes themselves seem to be stainless also. Cork handle. Along the base toward the handle it says; "Power Plus Action" and "for weight 9 lines", moel no. 8246.

The reel is a green color metal case, "Perrine Mfg. Co." It says "Free Stripping", has a spring wound take up with a small silver colored lever protruding out of the reel, along the handle of the rod and when depressed, allows the reel to automatically wind up your slack line. Very small serations along the outside of the case allow you to "wind" the reel up with the amount of tension you may require/desire. 

The whole thing works extremely well and seems to balance nicely. Oh, another thing that tips me toward thinking it is very old is that the remaining line on the reel APPEARS to be brown colored, wax coated braided dacron. (???) 

Well, as I know nothing about fly fishing and its' associated gear, I ask then, "What do you think ?", is it worth anything ? Useable for what type of fishing ? 

Please lets hear some responses and some input.

Thanks.


Whale


----------



## foersterhunter (Jan 21, 2002)

the line is old silk fly line as far as heddon rods go there are people who collect these rods as far usage is concernd i would put it up on the wall you just cant be the newer rods as far as casting .


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

Whale:
Check the "Outings" forum for the post on a flyrod outing at Lake Ovid.....if you are interested, come along and bring the pole. Quix and I can take a look at it, and let you know what we think. Can't speculate on the condition, but ASSUMING it is fiberglass and not damaged, it should be servicable for tossing poppers, rubber spiders and large bugs and streamers. If so, this would let you fish for panfish and bass. Since you have an automatic reel, you would not be able to fish for larger fish that will run, such as pike or salmon, even though the pole itself would probably handle them. Although I agree with the other post about how the new equipment handles, I learned to flyfish on the exact type of outfit you are describing, so it can be done. I would also suggest getting new flyline, assuming it has been on the reel for a few years. 
On the other hand, if the pole is as old as you describe, you may want to consider talking with someone who knows about antique gear, just to check if it may be a "collectable", that you don't want to risk damaging.
These are just my thoughts.....interested to hear what others think.
DaveW


----------



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

Whale:

I have a book called "Collecting Fly Fishing" There are a lot of rods listed but I couldn't find the exact one you have mentioned. I may look more later.

I did find 2 reels 

Perrine #30 Free Stripping $25.00
Perrine #50 Free Stripping $25.00



The Heddon Rods listed ranged anywhere from $20 to $1,000 so I guess it is hard to tell where exactly your rod may fall.

John


----------



## The Whale (Jan 12, 2001)

I sure appreciate the responses folks, thanks. Hey jnpcook, If I may ask of you and your "book of knowledge", on my reel it also says "No. 87P", also, on the rod is "No. 8246". hope this will nail it down a bit more. Thanks again.


Whale


----------



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

Sorry whale, my book is not that detailed. Wish I could be of more help. Maybe try taking it to a local fly shop and see if they have any idea.

John


----------



## zugbug (May 6, 2001)

Whale,

go to www.clarksrods.com....

go to the appraisal/identification forum, register and submit a post. The guys on that site are very knowledgable and I am sure they will be able to help you out with regards to an accurate appraisal of the rod. Make sure you scroll down and view the previous posts. there is a post from the moderator of the site informing everyone what is needed for an accurate appraisal.

I hope this helps..

Jeff


----------

